# Another Good Day to not be a cop or other peace officer



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

CNN - Breaking News, Latest News and Videos


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Watching this on news now, unreal! 

Prayers for the fallen officers and families!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

when on god's green earth are they going to go on strike or mass resign?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama's wars on. he wanted it and forced. Kill the LEO's, kill white people. his plan ids to use it to take the weapons and constitution from America. Hillary is step two


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Obama's wars on. he wanted it and forced. Kill the LEO's, kill white people. his plan ids to use it to take the weapons and constitution from America. Hillary is step two


Nah! He'll let it get much worse or even stir up the pot so that he'll have to declare - in the interests of public safety - it's too dangerous for americans to vote so he's suspending elections until the situation stabilizes. Which I'm sure he'll see to it it doesn't and he'll just declare himself El Presidente for Life


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Nah! He'll let it get much worse or even stir up the pot so that he'll have to declare - in the interests of public safety - it's too dangerous for americans to vote so he's suspending elections until the situation stabilizes. Which I'm sure he'll see to it it doesn't and he'll just declare himself El Presidente for Life


 He put fix in for Hillary he is not worried about an election.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

This stuff has to be stopped. What young man or woman is going to want to enter this career field, older LEOs are going to retire. Will we have to see a Blue Flu for there to be changes?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> This stuff has to be stopped. What young man or woman is going to want to enter this career field, older LEOs are going to retire. Will we have to see a Blue Flu for there to be changes?


How is it to be changed? How do you heal a diseased society?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This would help complete obamas mass transformation. If they walk off then Obama can install his nationalist police force in their place. Probably using a lot of blue helmets.



ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> when on god's green earth are they going to go on strike or mass resign?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> How is it to be changed? How do you heal a diseased society?


 Flood , no he said that would not happen again,


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> How is it to be changed? How do you heal a diseased society?


You kill the virus, destroy the cancer, or cut off the gangrenous limb.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Denton said:


> How is it to be changed? How do you heal a diseased society?


Change the welfare system to a workfare system,
Close the border, build a massive wall
Give high school grads three simple choices, trade school, college, military for 2-5 years,
Give high school drop outs a work camp,
Adjust the criminal justice system longer probation and parole terms that are digitally monitored with work and or eduction requirements,
Deport aliens for as little as a traffic ticket, for they don't belong here anyway.
Get 100% energy independent in 5 years seven max,


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> You kill the virus, destroy the cancer, or cut off the gangrenous limb.


Good words, but how do you propose doing that? A realistic proposal that doesn't cause even more of the same.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We've passed the Tipping Point, there is little chance to return to what we would call a moral and just America.

We The People via the politicians that we the people elected, told God to scram. A very large portion of our society is addicted to poverty, immorality, government. And they are pissed because they want more.

I'll say it again, 2 more generations and the once GREATEST REPUBLIC will be gone forever.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Martial law before November, BLM meets with Obama, BLM celebrates law enforcement officials shootings, made the connection yet?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Absolutely, Slippy.

We allow the liberals to remove God from American conversation. We allow the media to twist and poison the minds of our fellow Americans in the name of the 1st Amendment. We allow our understanding of wrong and right, moral and immoral, to be defined by those who have no understanding of morality. We steal from the producers so that leeches may breed more of the same instead of using peer pressure to force those leeches to become producers. Furthermore, we allow people to wallow in "victimhood" instead of expecting them to join society.

How, exactly, do we step back from such degeneration? Has it ever been done, before?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Absolutely, Slippy.
> 
> We allow the liberals to remove God from American conversation. We allow the media to twist and poison the minds of our fellow Americans in the name of the 1st Amendment. We allow our understanding of wrong and right, moral and immoral, to be defined by those who have no understanding of morality. We steal from the producers so that leeches may breed more of the same instead of using peer pressure to force those leeches to become producers. Furthermore, we allow people to wallow in "victimhood" instead of expecting them to join society.
> 
> How, exactly, do we step back from such degeneration? Has it ever been done, before?


Denton, you pose a question for those that partake in wishful thinking.

You know the historical answer and as well, the inevitable answer.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

I hope and pray that we do have an election and Trump crushes that criminal, then finally someone will call this exactly what it is: DOMESTIC TERRORISM!! 

After that, we can treat them as terrorists and give them what they deserve.


----------



## leejack (Jul 17, 2016)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the officers and family's.

Lee, from the Alamo!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Absolutely, Slippy.
> 
> We allow the liberals to remove God from American conversation. We allow the media to twist and poison the minds of our fellow Americans in the name of the 1st Amendment. We allow our understanding of wrong and right, moral and immoral, to be defined by those who have no understanding of morality. We steal from the producers so that leeches may breed more of the same instead of using peer pressure to force those leeches to become producers. Furthermore, we allow people to wallow in "victimhood" instead of expecting them to join society.
> 
> How, exactly, do we step back from such degeneration? Has it ever been done, before?


Take back the country.

Overturn the tax system. Eliminate 80% of federal government. Take local control of Education. Close the borders deport all illegals who are found. Eliminate the Fed. Adhere to the Constitution. Raise up your own children, return to the traditional style of family. Just to name a few...

(Never happen)


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

As a society we should have certain expectations of other citizens. This disappeared and then common courtesy and respect died a quick death. As a society we need to put the blame where it belongs. Stop blaming others, people need to accept responsibility for their actions. There are consequences for every action we take, they need to learn that shooting someone has consequences. 

Parents need to parent. The judicial system has become a joke (no offense intended to the people that work in this field). Jail is supposed to be a punishment not a time to get buff, watch TV and lay around. Bring back the chain gangs.

Someone is shot, blame the gun.
Someone is hit by a car because they crossed a freeway while playing pokemon - blame the game.
etc. etc

When I was a kid if I did something wrong my parents knew about it before I got home. They received a call from someone. We are no longer a community we are a group of independent people. Bring back the village mentality. Stop the darn coddling, there are winners and losers in everything. Stop giving trophies for trying.

As long as some parents have no moral compass they will have children who have no moral compass. If parents sit around and do nothing their children will sit around and do nothing. If children see their parents living on the welfare system why shouldn't they?

How do we fix this, one person at a time will take far to long, but it is the only way I have found to make positive change.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

how bad this gets depends on what the ID is of the shooters and how they connect - BLM background or Black Panthers? .... some kind of black militia group? ..... white cops targeted again?

or are we looking a very clever ISIS Muslim plot to start something domestic?

is somebody or some group somewhere in country going to say "enough-is-enough" and start reprisal shooting blacks? .... will they claim it's Trump linked? .... white random civilians start getting shot?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

leejack said:


> My thoughts and prayers go out to the officers and family's.
> 
> Lee, from the Alamo!


Welcome, my old friend leejack!

Chief, stop by the intro section and tell those who don't know you who you are. Afterward, your following posts will make it clear why you are one of my real life heroes.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We all know talking or trying to help the poor "person" will never work. Especially when they are are shooting and trying to kill you. 

Just like with isis you need to eliminate the problem. Giving them a job or welfare won't work. We are fighting an ideology, both foreign and domestic. That hates and wants to kill us. SO, lets give them what they want. We need to act not react before more innocent people are killed. 

I'm sure with modern technology we can find threats or potential threats. Guilty by association is fine with me. Sitting around waiting for the next attack is just plain stupid.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> We all know talking or trying to help the poor "person" will never work. Especially when they are are shooting and trying to kill you.
> 
> Just like with isis you need to eliminate the problem. Giving them a job or welfare won't work. We are fighting an ideology, both foreign and domestic. That hates and wants to kill us. SO, lets give them what they want. We need to act not react before more innocent people are killed.
> 
> I'm sure with modern technology we can find threats or potential threats. Guilty by association is fine with me. Sitting around waiting for the next attack is just plain stupid.


What are you advocating? Eliminating the problem by using technology. What technology can we use. Are you suggesting using social media for a Minority Report solution?


----------



## leejack (Jul 17, 2016)

When you have a government that doesn't know how to spell personal responsibility, it trickles down to those addicted to that very government!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> Good words, but how do you propose doing that? A realistic proposal that doesn't cause even more of the same.


Denton, if I had the answer and the chance to employ it, I would be dead at the hands of the rulers before anyone knew.
I told a young liberal at work my only answer was to move the innocents to a safe location, leave the rest of us to a winner take all confrontation.
But who determines innocence? 
When you destroy a cancer, or remove a limb, there is always irreparable damage. One just has to assess the amount of damage acceptable. 
Hell. I started out in a good mood this morning.......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Denton, if I had the answer and the chance to employ it, I would be dead at the hands of the rulers before anyone knew.
> I told a young liberal at work my only answer was to move the innocents to a safe location, leave the rest of us to a winner take all confrontation.
> But who determines innocence?
> When you destroy a cancer, or remove a limb, there is always irreparable damage. One just has to assess the amount of damage acceptable.
> Hell. I started out in a good mood this morning.......


I started out in a good mood, too.

Sasquatch and I are making a podcast for prepperforums, tonight. Gonna be hard to impossible to make it an upbeat podcast.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Drudge report has an article that one of the Baton Rouge cop killers is dead. Not stating his name. It's probably some mid level middle class middle-aged white guy named Maury or Frank.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Drudge report has an article that one of the Baton Rouge cop killers is dead. Not stating his name. It's probably some mid level middle class middle-aged white guy named Maury or Frank.


A Baptist, no doubt.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

As I sit here drinking some Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale out of my Alabama Crimson Tide mug, I realize I need to enjoy this freedom while it lasts. It may be coming to an end soon, but then I look at my XD-9 sitting by my laptop and I know everything is going to be alright. We may go down, but it won't be without a fight.

Roll Tide and God Bless.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> How is it to be changed? How do you heal a diseased society?


Perhaps a lesson from the medical field would apply: Try an antibiotic regimine to kill the infection or amputate the gangrenous limb before the paints dies. It will be ugly anyway things proceed from here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fuser1983 said:


> As I sit here drinking some Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale out of my Alabama Crimson Tide mug, I realize I need to enjoy this freedom while it lasts. It may be coming to an end soon, but then I look at my XD-9 sitting by my laptop and I know everything is going to be alright. We may go down, but it won't be without a fight.
> 
> Roll Tide and God Bless.


War Eagle. United.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

So let's jump forward 3 steps.... 

What would be the result if 1) law enforcement went on strike, 2) gun laws were passed, and 3) the Military, whether NG, US, or NATO came on the scene.

1st I think the absence of law will lead to the increase in violence.

2nd the lack of guns or the difficulty getting one will make citizens understand the need for guns.

3rd, any military on the scene will tend to create a fear and a restriction during daily life that will have impacts. BUT can be offset by reducing violent behavior of street thugs and criminals...and made into a positive.

So, create the violence and conditions that forces local police to give in or up. While starting gun control using the violence as the excuse. Then quickly control the violence, whether through affluence from within the violence creators, and/or by putting in place federal forces to present a show of force.
Gun control is passed, federal forces then perform their US Constitutional duty, and any who oppose the Law of the land is a terrorist. 

Long range goals:
Guns in the hands of the government only.
Local law enforcement reinstituted as a federal agency ....so that local prejudism can be eliminated by rotation of officers out of their local environment on a periodic basis. 
More in line with UN and subject to international laws...
Loss of sovereignty and closer to that one world nation.

But if the initial violence is not controlled from on high....locals will see why guns are needed...gun laws will fail....states will reinforce gun ownership rights over any city counsel mandates or restrictions.

Guess it comes down to how well the violence is being orchestrated.....

My 2 cents.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

New guy 101, that's an interesting scenario. However, you state: "Gun control is passed, federal forces then perform their US Constitutional duty, and any who oppose the Law of the land is a terrorist. Long range goals: Guns in the hands of the government only."

If federal forces perform their Constitutional duty, they will enforce the right of the citizens to keep and bear arms, not confiscate them.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> New guy 101, that's an interesting scenario. However, you state: "Gun control is passed, federal forces then perform their US Constitutional duty, and any who oppose the Law of the land is a terrorist. Long range goals: Guns in the hands of the government only."
> 
> If federal forces perform their Constitutional duty, they will enforce the right of the citizens to keep and bear arms, not confiscate them.


I agree, but if those laws that restrict those rights, are upheld by the SCOTUS, the new law of the land gives them the right to take them and the responsibility to follow the "Lawful" orders given to do so. By simply re-interpreting the 2nd Amendment to be only as part of a militia, they could disarm the entirety of the US population by force, using the military, and they would be forced to obey those orders.

Or by defining only a segment of guns that are deemed suitable for Civilian ownership.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"By simply re-interpreting the 2nd Amendment to be only as part of a militia, they could disarm the entirety of the US population by force..."

Do you really think they could? I don't.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> "By simply re-interpreting the 2nd Amendment to be only as part of a militia, they could disarm the entirety of the US population by force..."
> 
> Do you really think they could? I don't.


No doubt in my mind that such an attempt would not work. If it did, there'd be a lot less Americans to enslave. Many less productive Americans.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> "By simply re-interpreting the 2nd Amendment to be only as part of a militia, they could disarm the entirety of the US population by force..."
> 
> Do you really think they could? I don't.


No I don't think they could, but they could disarm a large majority...and then make those who resist into domestic terrorists.

Face it...to fight back effectively would be to go off the grid...if you go off the grid you cannot mass forces... so it becomes a guerrilla war...
A guerilla war seen from the opposite side is terrorism.

The media will paint you no better than ISIS...and support will wane. Because as long as you are committing "Terror" attacks...it will legitimize the rationale of taking guns from civilians. You can't fight the government, fear, and the media, and expect a positive outcome.

The truth is...the best way to ensure that guns should be in the hands of citizens....is to demonstrate the need for citizens to be armed... Terrorist today are doing that by attacking innocent civilians...its just being subdued in the media and the gun is being blamed....but once the guns are banned....it will be obvious again....


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

BLM and the attack on authorities is a counter to the idea of an armed citizenry, which would be the natural reaction to terror attacks.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Disarming the public is not as easy as just giving the order. Many citizens will not comply. Police will be overwhelmed. Many National Guard and Regular Army will not obey that order, either. If those guys start fighting each other, well, I hate to think about 155mm howitzers in US cities. The possibilities are endless.

Read "The Second Civil War". Very interesting book.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Read "The Second Civil War". Very interesting book.


Author? There a several books with that or similar title.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Apparently the BLM "leader" (who is only 25% black) has issued a threat saying that if Trump is elected, they will stage their own coup and he's "dead serious".. I am shaking in my boots. These little twerps wouldn't last more than an hour before being put in their place or completely exterminated (I would NOT complain). I wish I lived closer to Cleveland, I'd love to stand in front on the police line, facing the BLM idiots, locked and loaded. Bring it on!!

Black Lives Matter issues HUGE threat if Trump is elected - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com


----------

